# Baking:   Pan or Tinfoil?



## VIDEODROME (Apr 20, 2007)

I enjoy the occasional baked fish and I've just been using a glass pan.  I'll usually also toss in some chopped up tomato to bake with it.  

It works fine, but I've considered using tinfoil partly because of laziness I guess.  I figure it would be nice to just toss out tinfoil rather then scrubbing a glass pan.  

Or perhaps I should consider other kinds of pans then glass?  Are metal pans easier to clean?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tinfoil is a good tool for baking fish, all the spices/herbs/vegetables you put with the fish, the flavours blend in wonderfully. It works particularly well on the BBQ grill but also in the oven, however I would put it on top of a baking dish all the same, even when the fish is wrapped, to prevent any juice seeping out making a mess inside the oven. The dish will be a whole lot easier to wash anyway when the fish was wrapped though!


----------



## VIDEODROME (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow that was a quick reply.  

I'll definitely consider that next time.


----------



## mugsy27 (Apr 20, 2007)

im the same way...i always put down tinfoil over a cookie sheet or baking pan.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 20, 2007)

If you have a small cast iron skillet, you can marinate/season the fish, sear it on one side, and finish it in the oven.  Then, when it's done, remove the fish to a plate, and deglaze the pan and make a sauce.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2007)

I use foil as often as I can.  Even when I'm grilling, I put foil on the cutting board so I don't have to wash where the raw meat was.  Anytime I roast veggies I use foil, too.


----------



## Green Lady (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't like tin foil touching any hot food directly because it's a soft metal and leaches into the food.  Whenever I wrap any food to be cooked in foil I first wrap it in parchment paper, unbleached preferred, and then the foil so that the foil isn't directly touching the food.  I think it bakes as well that way.  In fact, in many cases you could forgo the foil and just use the parchment paper.  If using bleached parchment, don't let the oven temp exceed 400 because then the chlorine will leach into the food.  I think you can go to a higher temp with the unbleached parchment.  It should say on the carton.


----------

